# Confused on the correct DTG to buy???



## rtric1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I need a little help just getting into DTG printing. I have been looking at 3 different printers. (Anajet, T- jet, DTG Kiosk2) Would like to here the good and the bad to compair before buying. Thanks for your help. Ray


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Which T-Jet are you looking at?

You should also probably let us know what your business plan is with this machine. Some printers are a better fit for some companies than others based on their business plan.

Kiosk is based on an Epson 2200. It uses a bulk ink system and is close to the same thing as an T-Jet 2 (but it has some extra valves and a couple other things). The RIP Software is a print-to RIP so you can print directly from your graphic software.

Then Anajet is an Epson R1800 (same print engine that the T-Jet 3 uses, but built a little better in my opinion). It uses cartridge inks (closed ink system). The RIP that comes with it is a Print-From RIP so you have to save your artwork from your graphic software and then import it into a RIP application. You can also buy an alternative print-to RIP that is close to the same as the Kiosk.

As for the T-Jets, I don't think they are selling any more of the Fast-Jet 2 or 3s. They are now focused on the Blazer Express and Pro versions (based on an Epson 48x0 model). These are pretty new printers, but the early reviews coming back have them much better than the previous T-Jet models.

Definitely go and see each one of these machines in person and get to know the machine and RIP software. Based on the money you are going to spend, it will be well worth it. Also, make sure you get to see how the pretreatment is done and do wash test with your samples. Try to get one of your graphics printed so you can see the entire process.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## rtric1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Mark, I am starting a small business from home 50 to 75 shirts a week plus a bulk order of 200 every few weeks. I have been thinking more and more about going with the kiosk 2 from DTG. Because of the rip software and the little extras. Also what company gives good support services. ( help line i am new to printing)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself own the HM1 which is the newer version of the kiosk. I think the kiosk2 is the original kiosk with the white upgrade and white aggitator added. I would also look at the HM1, it is a really great machine. I went to long beach iss show and relooked at all the machines again even though I had already bought my machine and had been running it for six months, and by looking at them all again I was so glad I had purchased the HM1.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

rtric1 said:


> Thanks Mark, I am starting a small business from home 50 to 75 shirts a week plus a bulk order of 200 every few weeks. I have been thinking more and more about going with the kiosk 2 from DTG. Because of the rip software and the little extras. Also what company gives good support services. ( help line i am new to printing)


With the quantity of 50 to 75 shirts a week, you should be fine with any commercial dtg machine. For orders of 200, you might want to think about doing them as a plastisol transfer or getting them screen printed (contract printing if necessary) if they are the same design that can be printed that method because it will be more profitable. Just because you have a dtg machine does not mean you have to print all the shirts on it. Find the method that will give you a high quality result and the most profit and go with that method.

Definitely go to see the machines in person before making a decision.

Good Luck!

Mark


----------



## hanger1234 (Aug 14, 2007)

i am member from singapore...just starting to do t-shirt business..and hope to print t-shirt myself. Which DTG is recommended? I have tight budget  hope to get machine below usd 1000. Can get DTG below usd1000? Is DTG better (in term for durable and soft result) than heat trasnfer.

Where to get machine? Singapore do not have contact


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

There is no machine under $1,000, I can promise you that. I don't see a day when they are, the demand is still high and you get what you pay for. Maybe in a few years, but who knows. Autos keep going up even though technology is getting less expensive, heck even sign printers keep going up, or so it seems.


----------

